# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  What is where the Wall House once was?

## scotth

Hi

Many years ago we ate at the Wall House and then it changed names, at least once.
One time we sat outside by the water for drinks and/or dinner.

What is occupying that place now and is it a recommendation?

Thanks - Scott

----------


## cec1

> Hi
> 
> Many years ago we ate at the Wall House and then it changed names, at least once.
> One time we sat outside by the water for drinks and/or dinner.
> 
> What is occupying that place now and is it a recommendation?
> 
> Thanks - Scott



La Guerite.

----------


## amyb

Guerite. Greek/Mediterranean. Similar crowd to Bagatelle or Nikki on a Sunday. As the meal progresses and the crowd grows the music volume does too.

----------


## KevinS

The location is now La Guerite.  I have nothing to say about La Guerite, which in itself says something.  Your mileage may vary.

----------


## Cwater

I’m sure I speak for many…we miss Wall House.  Used to be one of our favorite go to restaurants.

----------


## Dennis

My SBH History doesn't go as far back as others, but this is the "most missed" resto for Lisa and I.

----------


## amyb

Andy's Hideaway for me for fun. Maya's for food.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> I’m sure I speak for many…we miss Wall House.  Used to be one of our favorite go to restaurants.



 :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

Agree. Franck ran a wonderful restaurant. He was a perfect warm and welcoming host.

----------


## GMP62

> Maya's for food.



Also the killer view and, of course, Maya, Randy, and the adorable Dora. Our favorite and miss them all so much.

----------


## cassidain

La Gloriette

----------


## elgreaux

> La Gloriette



?

----------


## amyb

> ?



He is responding to Dennis's post for MOST MISSED

----------


## elgreaux

> He is responding to Dennis's post for MOST MISSED



got it, not the question about what is where the wall house once was.... gets confusing around here...

----------


## Dennis

> got it, not the question about what is where the wall house once was.... gets confusing around here...



My fault. Mini thread hijack.

----------


## elgreaux

> My fault. Mini thread hijack.



no problem, I wasn't paying attention, gotta read between the lines!

----------


## davesmom

I am with Cass: La Gloriette!  But for a fun lunch, we loved Le Carré, too!  I am thinking that Ti' Corail might make up a little for La Gloriette; will let you know. Still need to buy some of Albert's rhum vanille...a must do.  At least that is still available!

----------


## GramChop

> My fault. Mini thread hijack.



He ain’t called MENACE for nothin’!  :cool:

----------


## cassidain

> My fault. Mini thread hijack.



where's the fun otherwise ?

----------


## JEK

> where's the fun otherwise ?

----------


## Dennis

> where's the fun otherwise ?



 :Big Laugh:

----------


## Eve

For the short time Provença was in the Wall House location, it was an excellent restaurant. That’s how we first met the girl with the long ponytail at Orega. It was her first gig.

----------


## Leon

> Agree. Franck ran a wonderful restaurant. He was a perfect warm and welcoming host.



Yeah, we miss Franck too. His next project was great too, but too short lived.

Is he still running Chefs Market?

----------


## amyb

Ephemera followed by Le Carre.

As far as I know yes he is still doing chefs market. Have not driven   by, so not 100%Certain.

----------


## elgreaux

> Ephemera followed by Le Carre.
> 
> As far as I know yes he is still doing chef’s market. Have not driven   by, so not 100%Certain.



That spot has been a zillion different things, but Le Carré was the most successful to date. It is now called Arawak and they have decent tapas and often have live music at night and seems to be busy...

Kevin S, when you get to SBH chat with Nicholas, owner at Bar de L'Oubli, he is opening a new restaurant across the street from Le Select in the courtyard of the stone building on the corner where Maison Pelican is now upstairs... not sure of the name - something like La Brazza but that might not be right.

----------


## KevinS

Thanks, I’ll keep that in mind.   I don’t remember a courtyard in that building.  I do remember the grocery store that was there though.

----------


## JEK

Perhaps la Crémaillère?

----------


## elgreaux

> Perhaps la Crémaillère?



no I think that is farther down the street, and there hasn't been a restaurant there for years. 
this has its entrance on the road leading uphill from Le Select toward the Creperie... as far as I know.

----------

